# The Other Maltese Website



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone here ever been booted off the other Maltese website? If you were, do you know what the "no no" was that got you there? I have contributed over 100 postings in a month to that site, including a post for a memorial site. It seems one of my postings got sanitized by a moderator that has a poker strategically placed within their anatomy! Would not explain my error. So here I am, a cast off. 

I find this website a little difficult to navigate, but I guess I'll survive. I also think this is a whole lot more relaxed - refreshing for sure, but I'm certainly not used to the banter that seems to go on here. I'll do my best to be an asset to the site.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I've only been on this site 

And Banter??? We have banter??


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 30 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716368


> I've only been on this site
> 
> And Banter??? We have banter?? [/B]


Your babies are beautiful. Do you groom them yourself?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 30 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716373


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 30 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716368





> I've only been on this site
> 
> And Banter??? We have banter?? [/B]


Your babies are beautiful. Do you groom them yourself?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much! I did when he was in full coat. But I had him cut down recently due to playing with his new Whippet brother. For that, he went to my fabulous mobile groomer!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

There are several "Maltese" websites. If you were "booted" off one, well, why worry about it?

Move on. You have now found SM. Welcome aboard!! :cheer: :Welcome 2: 

PS: If it's the site, I'm thinking of, we have all moved over here ~ :dancing banana:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 31 2009, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716378


> There are several "Maltese" websites. If you were "booted" off one, well, why worry about it?
> 
> Move on. You have now found SM. Welcome aboard!! :cheer: :Welcome 2:
> 
> PS: If it's the site, I'm thinking of, we have all moved over here ~ :dancing banana:[/B]



Please, you know she's talking about MO! 

Welcome to SM it's _way_ better than that other place! :Welcome 1:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i may be a little biased...but i like it here much better... lol. 

hello and :welcome1: . =]


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 30 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716380


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 31 2009, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716378





> There are several "Maltese" websites. If you were "booted" off one, well, why worry about it?
> 
> Move on. You have now found SM. Welcome aboard!! :cheer: :Welcome 2:
> 
> PS: If it's the site, I'm thinking of, we have all moved over here ~ :dancing banana:[/B]



Please, you know she's talking about MO! 

Welcome to SM it's _way_ better than that other place! :Welcome 1:
[/B][/QUOTE]

If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck...the darn thing must be a duck! :w00t: Yes, it is the forum that thinks it's the Only one. You have to type on eggshells there. Thank you all for such a warm welcome! I am so envious of all of your gorgeous beauties. I miss mine so much.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi we're glad you're here! :SM Rocks!:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been on several forums and still am on a few but have always found this one to be
the easiest to navigate. You just have to find the way that's most comfortable for you.
This forum is busy and what one considers banter another considers intellectual stimulation. :smtease: 
You just have to choose your niche arty: :rochard: :walklikeanegyptian: .

:Welcome 2:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 31 2009, 02:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716380


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 31 2009, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716378





> There are several "Maltese" websites. If you were "booted" off one, well, why worry about it?
> 
> Move on. You have now found SM. Welcome aboard!! :cheer: :Welcome 2:
> 
> PS: If it's the site, I'm thinking of, we have all moved over here ~ :dancing banana:[/B]



Please, you know she's talking about MO! 

Welcome to SM it's _way_ better than that other place! :Welcome 1: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ~ Isn't that weird? I can't believe that LAME site is still in existence. 

So yep, OP, you're lucky to have been "booted". Count your blessings. 

That site is beyond lame. To me it's a joke. 

Once again welcome to *FREEDOM!!! *


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Oh, I think Brit is right-most people would identify our posts as intellectual stimulation!!!   :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I still go over there on occasion. There was an instance where I was able to help prevent someone from getting a mill puppy. Honestly, I don't like it though. You don't have the community that you have here and frankly I've seen a lot of bad advice. I just love it here. The support and caring and expertise is unmatched. I might be a tad biased, but I think a lot of it really is just the plain truth.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Right on, Deb! I wasn't booted from it - I left. A few of my posts never got posted, but aside from that, it wasn't really helpful, because if you did need help, you had to wait sometimes a whole day to get any answers. I always wondered why anyone there ever posted anything of an emergency nature - and they did - when there wouldn't be any help forthcoming for possibly a day! I'm SO glad I found SM! :SM Rocks!: 
As far as intellectual stimulation, I plead the Fifth  , but in any case, :Welcome 4:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (SueC @ Jan 31 2009, 01:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716392


> Oh, I think Brit is right-most people would identify our posts as intellectual stimulation!!!   :HistericalSmiley:[/B]




:supacool: Ya! :smartass: :Girl power: :two thumbs up: 
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Chrissy, that was you and I talking to Tana out of buying from the broker! Yes, we managed to get her going in another direction. I wished I could have told her what good breeders to go to, but that site has a gag on it's members. I'm here now.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 31 2009, 12:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716402


> Chrissy, that was you and I talking to Tana out of buying from the broker! Yes, we managed to get her going in another direction. I wished I could have told her what good breeders to go to, but that site has a gag on it's members. I'm here now.[/B]


Yeah, I was so upset over that. I couldn't even pm her or anything. I was really frustrated. I wasn't even sure if they would let my posts go through. I was thankful that they did.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

There was a time when the posts were published immediately, but that was at least 10 years ago. They update only about 3x a day - I agree, not good enough if you're really, really needing help. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 31 2009, 01:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716367


> Has anyone here ever been booted off the other Maltese website? If you were, do you know what the "no no" was that got you there? I have contributed over 100 postings in a month to that site, including a post for a memorial site. It seems one of my postings got sanitized by a moderator that has a poker strategically placed within their anatomy! Would not explain my error. So here I am, a cast off.
> 
> I find this website a little difficult to navigate, but I guess I'll survive. I also think this is a whole lot more relaxed - refreshing for sure, but I'm certainly not used to the banter that seems to go on here. I'll do my best to be an asset to the site. [/B]



Hi! and Welcome!!! I've only ever been on this site, and I have to tell you, it is a HUGE part of my life. This site has helped me so much, it has got me through some very difficult times, and has shared some really wonderful times with me.

I see your baby is at the Bridge, I have 3 there. Bless you and a huge welcome to you. :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Never been to that other site, but from what I've heard, I count myself lucky that I found Spoiled Maltese first! Welcome ... we're glad you're here! SM is awesome ... I've found so many special friends here! 

[attachment=47650:Tchelsi_..._Welcome.JPG]


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH, I know that site. I used to be a member there, only half of my posts would ever show up. :angry: 

It wasn't a very friendly place to be....and that was about 5 years ago, I thought it would have been gone by now.

anyway, Welcome, I'm glad you found us. :biggrin:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 30 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716368


> I've only been on this site
> 
> And Banter??? We have banter?? [/B]


Me, too. This is the only site for me and Uno. You've come to the right place. :two thumbs up: 
And :Welcome 3:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi and welcome!

I used to go to the other site but rarely do anymore... Since my Missy had so many health issues I used to just check posts that I thought I could help with info... but I find it too upsetting when I see someone needing help and replies take so long to get posted. I tend to 'agonize' with worry over a sick pup so find it best to just not look.

This place is awesome .. and I too had a bit of trouble finding my way around at first ( and I really don't know why lol ) but now I go into withdrawal if I don't get my daily SM 'fix" LOL


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi, Welcome........so glad you found us~~~it doesn't matter how, your here now, that is what counts!!!!! :SM Rocks!:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

When I first thought about getting a Maltese, that was the only website that I had found to give me information... guess I just didn't search hard enough to find SM.... After I got Maxx... I tried to post there before it had one of it's many crashes and when you had to re-register and it just wasn't ... umm... how do I say this delicately... as friendly as we are here... 

I LOVE IT HERE!!

So welcome, welcome 

W E L C O M E!!!

:Welcome 2:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

:SM Rocks!: QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 31 2009, 02:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716389


> I've been on several forums and still am on a few but have always found this one to be
> the easiest to navigate. You just have to find the way that's most comfortable for you.
> This forum is busy and what one considers banter another considers intellectual stimulation. :smtease:
> You just have to choose your niche arty: :rochard: :walklikeanegyptian: .
> ...



Add me to that group. I absolutely could not stand having to wait a day or more for answers to questions. I've tried most of the Maltese forums, and still find this one to be the best. :SM Rocks!:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 30 2009, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716367


> Has anyone here ever been booted off the other Maltese website? If you were, do you know what the "no no" was that got you there? I have contributed over 100 postings in a month to that site, including a post for a memorial site. It seems one of my postings got sanitized by a moderator that has a poker strategically placed within their anatomy! Would not explain my error. So here I am, a cast off.
> 
> I find this website a little difficult to navigate, but I guess I'll survive. I also think this is a whole lot more relaxed - refreshing for sure, but I'm certainly not used to the banter that seems to go on here. I'll do my best to be an asset to the site. [/B]



Oh god yes!! :biggrin: 

The other site has so many rules about not mentioning specific products, not linking to other sites, etc that it is next to impossible to NOT get kicked off. In fact, it is sort of a badge of honor over here.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad you found us!! :Welcome 3: 

Take some time to look around and I think you will eventually find this site very easy to navigate. Feel free to ask questions if we can help in any way!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 31 2009, 02:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716389


> This forum is busy and what one considers banter another considers intellectual stimulation. :smtease:[/B]


BAH-HA-HA-HA!!!   

And that's what I keep telling myself whenever I find myself <strike>wasting</strike> educating myself here on SM. :innocent: 

Welcome to SM! I think once you get used to the format you'll find it actually much easier to navigate. I never did go to any of the other sites because this one seemed the easiest for me to navigate. I'm so happy this has been my first and only forum.

Oh wait...I did try one other place for a behavioral question right before I found SM. Got my answers from SM'rs right away while I waited several days for the person who I believe had that site to answer my question. Not much chat going on there.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM! I thankfully missed out on finding the other site before SM. Now, the first thing I do when I wake up (after snuggling with the girls) is stumble my way to the computer to check on SM. If I wake up in the middle of the night I have to check the posts before going back to bed.

I blame SM for my current state of sleep deprivation. :smtease: 

It is the ONLY intellectually stimulating conversation I get most days. 

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 31 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716516


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 31 2009, 02:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716389





> This forum is busy and what one considers banter another considers intellectual stimulation. :smtease:[/B]


BAH-HA-HA-HA!!!    

And that's what I keep telling myself whenever I find myself <strike>wasting</strike> educating myself here on SM. :innocent: 

Welcome to SM! I think once you get used to the format *you'll find it actually much easier to navigate*. I never did go to any of the other sites because this one seemed the easiest for me to navigate. I'm so happy this has been my first and only forum.

Oh wait...I did try one other place for a behavioral question right before I found SM. Got my answers from SM'rs right away while I waited several days for the person who I believe had that site to answer my question. Not much chat going on there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL ~ There is NOTHING to navigate on the "other" site. No pics, no sections. 

All you can do is post, and pray it goes through, within the next month ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 31 2009, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716527


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 31 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716516





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 31 2009, 02:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716389





> This forum is busy and what one considers banter another considers intellectual stimulation. :smtease:[/B]


BAH-HA-HA-HA!!!    

And that's what I keep telling myself whenever I find myself <strike>wasting</strike> educating myself here on SM. :innocent: 

Welcome to SM! I think once you get used to the format *you'll find it actually much easier to navigate*. I never did go to any of the other sites because this one seemed the easiest for me to navigate. I'm so happy this has been my first and only forum.

Oh wait...I did try one other place for a behavioral question right before I found SM. Got my answers from SM'rs right away while I waited several days for the person who I believe had that site to answer my question. Not much chat going on there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL ~ There is NOTHING to navigate on the "other" site. No pics, no sections. 

All you can do is post, and pray it goes through, within the next month ~ :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well heck Deb, even I understand why most of your posts never got posted....  


Oh... by the way.... are they there yet?


We darn well better get a new picture of Ella before she leaves Deb. It will be in your own self interest.... because if you don't, I will NEVER let you hear the end of it!! :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 31 2009, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716530


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 31 2009, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716527





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 31 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716516





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 31 2009, 02:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716389





> This forum is busy and what one considers banter another considers intellectual stimulation. :smtease:[/B]


BAH-HA-HA-HA!!!    

And that's what I keep telling myself whenever I find myself <strike>wasting</strike> educating myself here on SM. :innocent: 

Welcome to SM! I think once you get used to the format *you'll find it actually much easier to navigate*. I never did go to any of the other sites because this one seemed the easiest for me to navigate. I'm so happy this has been my first and only forum.

Oh wait...I did try one other place for a behavioral question right before I found SM. Got my answers from SM'rs right away while I waited several days for the person who I believe had that site to answer my question. Not much chat going on there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL ~ There is NOTHING to navigate on the "other" site. No pics, no sections. 

All you can do is post, and pray it goes through, within the next month ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well heck Deb, even I understand why most of your posts never got posted....  


Oh... by the way.... are they there yet?


We darn well better get a new picture of Ella before she leaves Deb. It will be in your own self interest.... because if you don't, I will NEVER let you hear the end of it!! :biggrin: 

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh yes, I still check in, with MO, from time to time, to see if my posts (from 4-years ago) have been approved yet ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Darn, I really need an answer for Joplin's ear infection. I hope they approve my thread soon. Her poor ears are ready
to fall off ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Been there - done that. Wasn't worth my time. :hysteric: 

SM is just the best full of warm, thoughtful, caring FRIENDS. I think you will love it here. :cheer: 

:Welcome 2:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

^ Deb, you are totally cracking me up!!! :rofl:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 31 2009, 11:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716541


> ^ Deb, you are totally cracking me up!!! :rofl:[/B]


me too!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 31 2009, 06:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716440


> Never been to that other site, but from what I've heard, I count myself lucky that I found Spoiled Maltese first! Welcome ... we're glad you're here! SM is awesome ... I've found so many special friends here![/B]


I have to agree, thank goodness that I found SM first. It sounds like I would go nuts at the other site. 

Hello and Welcome to SM!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:Welcome 1:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 31 2009, 04:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716406


> There was a time when the posts were published immediately, but that was at least 10 years ago. *They update only about 3x a day *- I agree, not good enough if you're really, really needing help. Thanks for the welcome. [/B]



Oh, my attention span isn't nearly that good!

:welcometosm:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to SM. SM was the first forum I found; I've only visited that "other" site to see what someone from here was referring to. I can't imagine trying to be a part of something that is so restrictive. Sometimes things get pretty heated here, but there are a lot of really good people here.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Adding my two cents here - I've had postings reject "elsewhere" too, mainly for having the audicity to recommend name brand products and the names of maltese rescues that were not officially sanctioned by the moderator!

I'm fairly new here but I love the conversations that go on. I'm looking forward to finishing my masters' work (four more months) so I can spend more time here and figure out how to load pictures and do all that fun stuff to share with you all.

So, SM, keep the good stuff coming! Thanks to you, Sweetness is getting Activia yogurt which seems to be helping with team stains, and we've gotten away from "junk" food and onto Blue Buffalo which she loves and which has better ratings that other dry dog food. No I don't cook for her; good heavens, I don't cook for myself! But I do love the suggestions on SM which I hope will keep her healthy and around for a very long time!

Thanks, all of you!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ya know something...just thinking about all this...when I lost my Kara, I purchased a "list" of breeders....It was only $5.00, but come to find out, it wasn't the list I thought it was....and it brought a great deal of heartache. I'm almost sure, pretty sure, I bought it from the "other" site....It makes me very sad and upset, when I think about it...oh not the $5.00, but thinking I was going in the right direction...and fell on some very sad experiences.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

What baffles me is I don't know what my offense was. I was answering a post specifically directed to me. I referenced the library, retail, and drug stores - NONE by name. I received an email stating my post had been "disallowed". I returned a courteous reply asking what the ''no no'' was that I made, and please give me a detailed explanation. The return answer was "I don't have to explain. Read the Terms of Use, if I couldn't follow the rules, I wouldn't be allowed to post." I replied that I thought it was most disrespectful, that I had read the Term of Use - many times. I pasted the first three rules in and noted I had not done any of the aforementioned. I also pasted in an entire blog that mentioned dog food by _*brand name*_, and asked why that was allowed. I also noted to them I had corrected the spelling of violators in their Term of Use. :biggrin: I did not get an answer, instead I got the boot! 

So with a heavy heart to the other members I bring my knowledge over here. I wish I could grab all the members from over there, or at least tell them about the fresh air that exists here. Already I see I'm appreciated with any and all contributions.

A BIG :ThankYou: to everyone here welcoming me. Your babies are all so beautiful - I'm so envious!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So glad you found us. Yes, many have been 'over there', and I'm so happy that I found this place. (Actually, someone that I knew from MO found me and told me about SM) I'm really sorry about Star. Maybe you'll post a story in the Memorial section?
[attachment=47656:new_welcome_0109.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 31 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716611


> Ya know something...just thinking about all this...when I lost my Kara, I purchased a "list" of breeders....It was only $5.00, but come to find out, it wasn't the list I thought it was....and it brought a great deal of heartache. I'm almost sure, pretty sure, I bought it from the "other" site....It makes me very sad and upset, when I think about it...oh not the $5.00, but thinking I was going in the right direction...and fell on some very sad experiences.[/B]



LOL ~ In my desperation, after my Sammie passed, I paid the $5, remembering Madeline had gotten her Tessa from the list.

I called all the breeders in CA, asking if they knew her, and how I could get in touch. I so needed help with my grief. 

Before I found Mad's breeder, I stumbled across this site. And yep, Maddy was member. We could actually talk!!
She came to visit. It was awesome. 

So come to find out, the "list" is FREE, on the internet. What a bunch of jerks ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Live, and learn, huh?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 31 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716626


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 31 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716611





> Ya know something...just thinking about all this...when I lost my Kara, I purchased a "list" of breeders....It was only $5.00, but come to find out, it wasn't the list I thought it was....and it brought a great deal of heartache. I'm almost sure, pretty sure, I bought it from the "other" site....It makes me very sad and upset, when I think about it...oh not the $5.00, but thinking I was going in the right direction...and fell on some very sad experiences.[/B]



LOL ~ In my desperation, after my Sammie passed, I paid the $5, remembering Madeline had gotten her Tessa from the list.

I called all the breeders in CA, asking if they knew her, and how I could get in touch. I so needed help with my grief. 

Before I found Mad's breeder, I stumbled across this site. And yep, Maddy was member. We could actually talk!!
She came to visit. It was awesome. 

So come to find out, the "list" is FREE, on the internet. What a bunch of jerks ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Live, and learn, huh?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, you are too funny ...I wuv you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 31 2009, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716629


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 31 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716626





> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 31 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716611





> Ya know something...just thinking about all this...when I lost my Kara, I purchased a "list" of breeders....It was only $5.00, but come to find out, it wasn't the list I thought it was....and it brought a great deal of heartache. I'm almost sure, pretty sure, I bought it from the "other" site....It makes me very sad and upset, when I think about it...oh not the $5.00, but thinking I was going in the right direction...and fell on some very sad experiences.[/B]



LOL ~ In my desperation, after my Sammie passed, I paid the $5, remembering Madeline had gotten her Tessa from the list.

I called all the breeders in CA, asking if they knew her, and how I could get in touch. I so needed help with my grief. 

Before I found Mad's breeder, I stumbled across this site. And yep, Maddy was member. We could actually talk!!
She came to visit. It was awesome. 

So come to find out, the "list" is FREE, on the internet. What a bunch of jerks ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Live, and learn, huh?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, you are too funny ...I wuv you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Paid for the list too - never ever got it - got a less than polite response when I asked about a refund. Found my Sweetness through my dental hygienist!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

you know, after I got Maggie Bella, I looked around the internet and they were the first ones I found too. Broken links and the site just didn't seem friendly. So glad I found SM. You guys are great!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Add me to the list from the other site. I can't even begin to tell you how much better this site is. I don't even remember how long its been since I've even visited that site. I don't need to because I've found the best now. I'm so glad you found us and I think you'll feel at home in no time. 
WELCOME TO SM!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

A hearty :ThankYou: to everyone! I feel like I've been taliking to all of you for months, and it been just 24 hours! What a difference.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 31 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716621


> What baffles me is I don't know what my offense was. I was answering a post specifically directed to me. I referenced the library, retail, and drug stores - NONE by name. I received an email stating my post had been "disallowed". I returned a courteous reply asking what the ''no no'' was that I made, and please give me a detailed explanation. The return answer was "I don't have to explain. Read the Terms of Use, if I couldn't follow the rules, I wouldn't be allowed to post." I replied that I thought it was most disrespectful, that I had read the Term of Use - many times. I pasted the first three rules in and noted I had not done any of the aforementioned. I also pasted in an entire blog that mentioned dog food by _*brand name*_, and asked why that was allowed. I also noted to them I had corrected the spelling of violators in their Term of Use. :biggrin: I did not get an answer, instead I got the boot!
> 
> So with a heavy heart to the other members I bring my knowledge over here. I wish I could grab all the members from over there, or at least tell them about the fresh air that exists here. Already I see I'm appreciated with any and all contributions.
> 
> A BIG :ThankYou: to everyone here welcoming me. Your babies are all so beautiful - I'm so envious! [/B]


LOL, that's pretty funny. I had a similar thing happen. I was going over "there" to try to answer posts that needed help, I dunno, I was trying to be helpful I guess.  Anyway, I mentioned something I thought for sure they wouldn't block...of course, they blocked it. That combined with posts taking days or even weeks to show up and I decided to quit wasting my time. Its ridiculous. That forum is a joke, and the whole site is nothing but a money-making tool for the owners, if you ask me.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

That was the first Maltese site I joined before finding this forum. It was a few years ago so the details are a blur, but I DO remember dishing out $5.00 for a list and when I had trouble with my password and receiving emails (due to an AOL account glitch), I received a VERY rude response from 'someone' who snarkily replied, "Well, no one ELSE is having any problems".....ugh..... so glad I found this place, recommended by an AOL Maltese message board poster who told me how much "pet friendlier" SM was. They were right!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:welcome1: :SM Rocks!: but I'm sure you know that by now!! I'm glad that SM was the first site I found, I love it here!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I recall seeing a thread on that site a couple years ago from the owner announcing that it had been sold to Chrisman Maltese. But apparently nothing much changed.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 1 2009, 12:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717297


> I recall seeing a thread on that site a couple years ago from the owner announcing that it had been sold to Chrisman Maltese. But apparently nothing much changed.[/B]


Really?!! Well that's sends me off in a new direction! :ThankYou: for the 411.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 1 2009, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717297


> I recall seeing a thread on that site a couple years ago from the owner announcing that it had been sold to Chrisman Maltese. But apparently nothing much changed.[/B]



I think Chrisman sold it back to Bianco or whatever the name is.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Really? I was under the impression Chrisman still owned it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I paid my $5 too and looked at that site a couple of times. Definitely not worth it. Haven't been back. Didn't use the list.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

What site and list? I came across this site right away. I just searched for a maltese forum and this one came up.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I was just over there to "nose around"... the post I wrote about interest in a memorial section - if there was enough interest from members a new section could be developed - well by golly, it's *gone*! Hmmm, like to know WHY.  

The difference between this site and that one is: This one is democratic :thmbup: and that one is autocratic. :thmbdn:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Its so funny to see so many others with the same experience I had.....when first looking for maltese I came across that forum and thought it was full of wonderful info. Joined the forum and read posts for awhile. Finally got the nerve to post and introduce myself and got booted! Its all for the best because I wouldn't waste my time again.....

Welcome to the group. Sorry for your loss and hope you find a new baby real soon.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 1 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717629


> Its so funny to see so many others with the same experience I had.....when first looking for maltese I came across that forum and thought it was full of wonderful info. Joined the forum and read posts for awhile. Finally got the nerve to post and introduce myself and got booted! Its all for the best because I wouldn't waste my time again.....
> 
> Welcome to the group. Sorry for your loss and hope you find a new baby real soon.[/B]


All I gotta say that it must have been the dumbest thing to boot you!! You are the nicest, sweetest person, ever!!!! :smootch:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 31 2009, 12:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716367


> Has anyone here ever been booted off the other Maltese website? If you were, do you know what the "no no" was that got you there? I have contributed over 100 postings in a month to that site, including a post for a memorial site. It seems one of my postings got sanitized by a moderator that has a poker strategically placed within their anatomy! Would not explain my error. So here I am, a cast off.
> 
> I find this website a little difficult to navigate, but I guess I'll survive. I also think this is a whole lot more relaxed - refreshing for sure, but I'm certainly not used to the banter that seems to go on here. I'll do my best to be an asset to the site. [/B]


I found Sm after I was banned from the other site. I love it over here, and you will too! :SM Rocks!: :welcome1:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (bell @ Feb 1 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717436


> What site and list? I came across this site right away. I just searched for a maltese forum and this one came up.[/B]


Maltese Only.com and you're lucky you found this one!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 31 2009, 12:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716367


> Has anyone here ever been booted off the other Maltese website? If you were, do you know what the "no no" was that got you there? I have contributed over 100 postings in a month to that site, including a post for a memorial site. It seems one of my postings got sanitized by a moderator that has a poker strategically placed within their anatomy! Would not explain my error. So here I am, a cast off.
> 
> I find this website a little difficult to navigate, but I guess I'll survive. I also think this is a whole lot more relaxed - refreshing for sure, but I'm certainly not used to the banter that seems to go on here. I'll do my best to be an asset to the site. [/B]


I found Sm after I was banned from the other site. I love it over here, and you will too! :SM Rocks!: :welcome1:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

All I gotta say that it must have been the dumbest thing to boot you!! You are the nicest, sweetest person, ever!!!! :smootch:
[/QUOTE]

:ThankYou: I wonder just how many here (%) are Maltese Only boot outs!! It sure is a chilly place. I can hardly believe how nice it is here! :heart:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i was never actually banned/booted from there, but i just got bored with it, to be honest. it was the same 5-6 people spewing the same crap, and THEY could say whatever THEY wanted, but i couldn't say "i took my dog to petsmart today". luckily, i didn't notice most of the time LOL and i cared even LESS. 

i was googling something about maltese one night and came across this site. haven't been back to the other one since. and hearing others' stories... i am not missing out on much. 

it's funny, those that leave here for there... there are a few that wish they could come back here LOL. oh well. bridges burned, i say.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Feb 2 2009, 01:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717686


> i was never actually banned/booted from there, but i just got bored with it, to be honest. it was the same 5-6 people spewing the same crap, and THEY could say whatever THEY wanted, but i couldn't say "i took my dog to petsmart today". luckily, i didn't notice most of the time LOL and i cared even LESS.
> 
> i was googling something about maltese one night and came across this site. haven't been back to the other one since. and hearing others' stories... i am not missing out on much.
> 
> it's funny, those that leave here for there... there are a few that wish they could come back here LOL. oh well. bridges burned, i say.[/B]


I can't IMAGINE anyone leaving here for there! (Some people might want to be on both, and that's certainly their right, but this one is more than
enough for me!)


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome to SM - it is so much better here. :biggrin: 
I wandered onto the other site about 3 years ago - thought I was in an alternative universe.  
The good news is it rarely comes first in Google nowadays. :chili:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I dont even remember what my user name is on MO it's been so long! For all I know, I've probably been banned for being inactive! :HistericalSmiley: 

Welcome to SM!!! :welcome1:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I love SM site. I wish SM was around in 1991 when I got my first Malt...I would have been a better mommy with all the things I learned from this site. Now Raine and Pasha are benefiting from all the experience, knowledge, wisdom and support I'm getting from SM. Thanks!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I never knew about the other site, I found this one first! But, welcome to SM - we can't wait to hear what you have to say


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Are there any other "veterans" from the MO site back when it first started in the early or mid-1990's? Believe it or not, that was one rockin' forum when JB first started it and was all enthusiastic about making it the biggest forum on the web. All the posting was "live", like here, rather than moderated. There were so many posters and posts in a day, it was almost impossible to keep up with. It was actually one of the busiest forums (of any subject) that I've seen on the internet, especially for its time. There were a number of what are now called top tier breeders who posted there quite regularly, one or two of whom posted just about daily. They contributed so much knowledge and experience, and were always happy to answer a newbie's questions. That was how I found my first baby, Jazz, who's gone to the bridge...through Larry Stanberry (of Divine), who used to post a ton at the old, original MO forum. He posted a lot of his really helpful original research about the Maltese breed, and put together some great articles that had a scholarly tone and were filled with information. 

I'm hazy on the details of the ugly things that started happening there, in the late 1990's I believe it was. The owner got in a big fight with someone who turned out to be running a puppy mill, as I recall. A small number of really vocal members there had bought their puppies from her and were defensive of her, a fact that really cheesed off the owner, who was trying to take some kind of legal action against her to get her shut down. Anyway, the posts got uglier and nastier, and finally the owner was shutting the site down for days at a time to try to get everyone to cool off. About that time Bobbie Linden (Bhi-Jei Maltese, RIP) started an email user's group to try to provide a calmer atmosphere. I joined up on that one, too, but it didn't last more than a month or two before it started getting really ugly too, with anonymous people and trolls trying to cause trouble every other minute. I think Bobbie took the email list off-line then. 

When my last baby, Jazz, was near the end of his life, I knew I had to be ready to find another Maltese baby when the time came. I checked out the remnants of the old MO site, just to see if it had ever gotten straightened out. But, my goodness gracious! What a disaster that place has become. It reminds me of Chernobyl...all radioactive wasteland, with a few survivors trying to hang on in underground bunkers or something. I was SO glad when google helped me find this site, SM. This is a happy, busy site, and a real testament to the moderation skills of its owner, Joe. As a few other sites have proven, running a forum like this is a major challenge, and it can go way bad way fast without calm, even-handed moderation. 

The only thing I miss between the old 1990's MO site and this one is the active participation of some of the well-known show breeders. I miss that a lot. Other than that, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, I mentioned somewhere in this post I remember when posting there was LIVE, and busy. I also recall at some point I "checked in" to the site and couldn't make heads or tails from it what a mess! Well it's certainly sterile now - cold, impersonel, ya, like Russia. I like it here much better! :no2:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 1 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717650


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 1 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717629





> Its so funny to see so many others with the same experience I had.....when first looking for maltese I came across that forum and thought it was full of wonderful info. Joined the forum and read posts for awhile. Finally got the nerve to post and introduce myself and got booted! Its all for the best because I wouldn't waste my time again.....
> 
> Welcome to the group. Sorry for your loss and hope you find a new baby real soon.[/B]


All I gotta say that it must have been the dumbest thing to boot you!! You are the nicest, sweetest person, ever!!!! :smootch:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you Alice! :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Feb 2 2009, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718134


> Are there any other "veterans" from the MO site back when it first started in the early or mid-1990's? Believe it or not, that was one rockin' forum when JB first started it and was all enthusiastic about making it the biggest forum on the web. All the posting was "live", like here, rather than moderated. There were so many posters and posts in a day, it was almost impossible to keep up with. It was actually one of the busiest forums (of any subject) that I've seen on the internet, especially for its time. There were a number of what are now called top tier breeders who posted there quite regularly, one or two of whom posted just about daily. They contributed so much knowledge and experience, and were always happy to answer a newbie's questions. That was how I found my first baby, Jazz, who's gone to the bridge...through Larry Stanberry (of Divine), who used to post a ton at the old, original MO forum. He posted a lot of his really helpful original research about the Maltese breed, and put together some great articles that had a scholarly tone and were filled with information.
> 
> I'm hazy on the details of the ugly things that started happening there, in the late 1990's I believe it was. The owner got in a big fight with someone who turned out to be running a puppy mill, as I recall. A small number of really vocal members there had bought their puppies from her and were defensive of her, a fact that really cheesed off the owner, who was trying to take some kind of legal action against her to get her shut down. Anyway, the posts got uglier and nastier, and finally the owner was shutting the site down for days at a time to try to get everyone to cool off. About that time Bobbie Linden (Bhi-Jei Maltese, RIP) started an email user's group to try to provide a calmer atmosphere. I joined up on that one, too, but it didn't last more than a month or two before it started getting really ugly too, with anonymous people and trolls trying to cause trouble every other minute. I think Bobbie took the email list off-line then.
> 
> ...


I am one of the "veterans". I joined MO in 1997. Jay started acting weird after the Maltese show in Vegas. It went from bad to worse. He did not like that people got too friendly with each other. He closed the chatroom because one of my friends gave out her e-mail address through private messages.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Marsha, welcome to SM. I used to be a member of MO, it was the 1st forum I had ever joined.My Boo was just a little pup at that time. I actually enjoyed it there in the beginning,but I didn't know any better  . I didn't get booted off. When the forum was sold to Chrisman & then later crashed,I just never rejoined. It had gotten really boring & too many rules & regulations & sooooooo many regulars had disappeared. I did a new search & found SM & have been happily posting here ever since. I'm glad you found SM.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just don't understand why .. when it comes to the health and welfare of a little Malt that links for information are not allowed on that forum. Then it got so even any helpful info written out could take a day or so before showing up and I just myself into such a twit worrying . Granted it seems obvious an owner SHOULD know , if a pooch is real sick, to go to the vet and not a message board but sometimes it's situations where initial symptoms can seem 'vague' and owner ( maybe young and/or first time doggie owner) doesn't realize how quickly things can go bad. Then there's a situation like this one who WAS going to a vet: 

I recall a poster came seeking info about her little Malt dx with diabetes. The vet ( who obviously was not familiar with doggie diabetes) was prescribing a "N" insulin ( same as my Missy) at only 1 x day and it has to be 2 x day because it only lasts abt 12 hours. The vet kept upping the 1xday dose when in fact less dose but 2 x day was needed. The poor litle dog was getting sicker.
I posted info that I could but there was so much this gal needed to know. My text info was posted and will say it did show up in a relatively timely manner...for most posts BUT this was a time is of the essence situation. There was no way I could possibly get out all the info needed and reinforce my advise without providing links. I did write and ask if an exception could be made for contact because this little dogs life was at stake. I asked for either that persons e-mail or I gave permission to give out mine... and explained how very important it was. I also provided the link to the pet diabetes site and asked if at the very least they would send that on to the poster. I did get a reply that the link would be passed on.... however I never saw the owner show up so don't know if it was or if it was just too late. I know the little dog was getting very very sick and heading to life-threatening situation. 

I wasn't booted and I have from time to time gone but 'visits' have become very rare. I still sometimes think well maybe I can help one little dog but then with the posting delay it gets me in too much of a twit.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I *LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE* this site!!! People here are MORE than awesome!


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Feb 3 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718917


> I am one of the "veterans". I joined MO in 1997. Jay started acting weird after the Maltese show in Vegas. It went from bad to worse. He did not like that people got too friendly with each other. He closed the chatroom because one of my friends gave out her e-mail address through private messages.[/B]


Hi, Jane! Nice to meet someone else from the old MO forum. I never went in the chat room, I think maybe it started up after some of the negativity got going on the forum and I had kind've lost interest in it. It used to be so fun and interesting, and it just made me sad to see it circling down the drain. Do you happen to remember a lady who used to post a journal as though it was written by her dog in an Italian accent? I don't remember her name, or the dog's name, but her posts used to make me laugh out loud they were so hysterical. She was a wonderful writer, and I've often wondered what became of her.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 31 2009, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716626


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 31 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716611





> Ya know something...just thinking about all this...when I lost my Kara, I purchased a "list" of breeders....It was only $5.00, but come to find out, it wasn't the list I thought it was....and it brought a great deal of heartache. I'm almost sure, pretty sure, I bought it from the "other" site....It makes me very sad and upset, when I think about it...oh not the $5.00, but thinking I was going in the right direction...and fell on some very sad experiences.[/B]



LOL ~ In my desperation, after my Sammie passed, I paid the $5, remembering Madeline had gotten her Tessa from the list.

I called all the breeders in CA, asking if they knew her, and how I could get in touch. I so needed help with my grief. 

Before I found Mad's breeder, I stumbled across this site. And yep, Maddy was member. We could actually talk!!
She came to visit. It was awesome. 

So come to find out, the "list" is FREE, on the internet. What a bunch of jerks ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Live, and learn, huh?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah... I remember that well Deb. That was back in the day before I "knew" you..... (that ought to start some rumors)!!

I don't think I ever got kicked off the other place, but I know I was warned and had numerous posts disappear or never show up. I was one of the earlier members here... but this place was pretty dead then.

Another year or two went by and I was continually frustrated by what was going on (or not going on?) over there. Then somehow I accidently rediscovered this place, and where all the old MO members had gone off to.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I know for a fact that Chrisman owned it only for a very short while... years ago. Jay Bianco(sp?) has owned it mostly all along. 

Chrisman has nothing at all to do with that forum.
(The only forum they have is for Maltese show breeders only!)


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

GRRRR!! That other forum is pissing me off. There is a woman there that Starsmom and I mentioned before that we convinced to not get a puppy from a mill. Now she is looking for information on breeders and prices and things like that and I can't do anything about it but refer her to their stupid list you have to pay for. I want to smack the people there!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 5 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720074


> GRRRR!! That other forum is pissing me off. There is a woman there that Starsmom and I mentioned before that we convinced to not get a puppy from a mill. Now she is looking for information on breeders and prices and things like that and I can't do anything about it but refer her to their stupid list you have to pay for. I want to smack the people there![/B]



Oh Chrissy.....that is so sad. I bought that STUPID list....and trust me....it would NOT make you happy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 4 2009, 04:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719360


> I know for a fact that Chrisman owned it only for a very short while... years ago. Jay Bianco(sp?) has owned it mostly all along.
> 
> Chrisman has nothing at all to do with that forum.
> (The only forum they have is for Maltese show breeders only!)[/B]


Not really all that long ago... The announcement of the sale was on June 2, 2006. Not sure when or if they sold it back.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 5 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720074


> GRRRR!! That other forum is pissing me off. There is a woman there that Starsmom and I mentioned before that we convinced to not get a puppy from a mill. Now she is looking for information on breeders and prices and things like that and I can't do anything about it but refer her to their stupid list you have to pay for. I want to smack the people there![/B]


Can you try to find her? Google her username. Often people will use the same name on multiple boards and you can find her on another site that allows communication among members... which would be like 99.999999% of other discussion boards.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 5 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720101


> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 5 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720074





> GRRRR!! That other forum is pissing me off. There is a woman there that Starsmom and I mentioned before that we convinced to not get a puppy from a mill. Now she is looking for information on breeders and prices and things like that and I can't do anything about it but refer her to their stupid list you have to pay for. I want to smack the people there![/B]


Can you try to find her? Google her username. Often people will use the same name on multiple boards and you can find her on another site that allows communication among members... which would be like 99.999999% of other discussion boards.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm trying, but her name is very short and common.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 5 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720118


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 5 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720101





> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 5 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720074





> GRRRR!! That other forum is pissing me off. There is a woman there that Starsmom and I mentioned before that we convinced to not get a puppy from a mill. Now she is looking for information on breeders and prices and things like that and I can't do anything about it but refer her to their stupid list you have to pay for. I want to smack the people there![/B]


Can you try to find her? Google her username. Often people will use the same name on multiple boards and you can find her on another site that allows communication among members... which would be like 99.999999% of other discussion boards.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm trying, but her name is very short and common.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, bummer. Try perhaps her name plus "Maltese" and see if something comes up.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah I tried that too. I got a ton of random stuff. The name is Tana. I found a lot of random garbage and some porn :shocked: . I want to shake someone.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 5 2009, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720130


> Yeah I tried that too. I got a ton of random stuff. The name is Tana. I found a lot of random garbage and some porn :shocked: . I want to shake someone.[/B]


Here's another thought... look back through her threads and see if you can find a reference to a location or other interests... There was someone from that site that a couple of us were looking for one time and we found where she had mentioned the type of business she had and where she was located ... just random comments in several posts. We looked through the yellow pages online and tried to find her that way. I can't remember now if we ever did but maybe something will work for you! 

Well, you can always tell her to buy from Chrisman. JB often posted about what good friends they are ... I bet he would gladly approve a post promoting them.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:Welcome 2: I am sure glad you found us here at SM, don't be too sad about being booted from the other site, like Steve, I too wear that badge, I got booted a long time ago for telling one of the mods there what I thought of her and her draconian way of editing posts and at times not even allowing them at all. I guess she didn't like the truth the she ruled with an iron fist :biggrin: 

I love it here and would never even go back there for a sneeky peak, it's just not worth it


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Are you talking about "the maltese forum"? I started out there, but found this site. I haven't posted there in quite some time.

Welcome to SM though, and enjoy!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

sorry I'm a little late :blush: but I wanted to welcome you here  








yup, I left that one long time ago, due to a very rude email from them. all I wanted to do was to change my avatar since they said if you pay you can do that and I did pay. but they didn't like to go to the trouble to change it for me. here we can do that all day long


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

My association with MO and story to end up here is almost identical to Marsha's (Jazzmalt). I started at MO about the summer of 1991 or '92. I was Frosty's Mom there, same as here until Shoni. I remember all the hoopla there about the 'Great and Popular show breeder' who ended up in jail over the puppy mill. Horrible story. It was about then that I was having a problem getting posted there because I asked someone *where* they found something they talked about. (I know, go figure!) Jay got real nasty with me when I asked what I did wrong. Several of my posts disappeared there, probably gobbled up by the cyber gods. :HistericalSmiley: I don't really know if I got bared, I just quit for long spells and when I tried to go back I had to re-register and I don't think it ever went through. I wasn't real active there as a poster, mostly a reader so it was no big deal unless I needed a question answered.

I think I used a search engine and found SM. Don't think Google was around or popular yet. I was so thrilled and blown away that you could ask about products and even get links here! Wow! That was in '04 and Jaimie was here but not many others who still post here.

What a god-send Joe and SM has been! :thumbsup: Thank you, thank you, thank you!! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That site does hold a place in my heart. It was the first board I ever joined and the first one I ever posted on. I was not booted or warned probably because that is how all sites were run. I bought some bows and there was something wrong with their store blue bows for something like 500 dollars. Jay's wife called me personally and corrected the problem for me.
Then it got to where they were only posting messages once or twice a day, and it got to be boring.

Now I will tell you all how I found this site. Ready ............ I Googled Sassy's Mom. She always had something interesting to say and then I noticed a lot of people were not posting Deb and Steve too. It finally dawned on me that people were going else where. So I Googled her and here I am. :celebrate - fireworks:


----------

